# houston country bands???



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

payed my way through college playing the dancehall circuit in southeast tx. Hung it up due to kids and other stuff but just curious if any of you guys on here are still at it and what is the going rate per night per player?


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

*gigging*

Been at it in Clear Lake off and on since 1980. You can still get a player for $75 during the week and $100 on weekends. Looking for a dancehall band myself. myspace.com/johnamillerband


----------

